# Grow Room Under Construction



## Shockeclipse (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I have been doing a little here and there, still need to work a few things out but tell me what you think.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 4, 2009)

More pics


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 4, 2009)

more


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 4, 2009)

Well There ya go, I was one hose clamp short so I couldn't finish connecting the exhaust.  I still have to finish painting my buckets and get that all together.  I have to come up with a way to make a wall to cover the front with some type of access.  I will prolly just take the visqueen to the ceiling or tack it up and make some sort of flap door.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 4, 2009)

Is that the ridgid aluminum ducting you are using? If so you might as well take it down now.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 4, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Is that the ridgid aluminum ducting you are using? If so you might as well take it down now.


What should I be using?


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 4, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Is that the ridgid aluminum ducting you are using? If so you might as well take it down now.


 
Buddy why should'nt he use ridgid ducting? I use this for my cabon filter just wondering why i shouldn't be using it?


----------



## D3 (Apr 4, 2009)

It's going to get hot & radiate heat. Your defeating the purpose of evacuating the heat out of the room. They do make insolated ones that are more flexable than the ridgid duct. I use a white plastic dryer hose. It flexable & strong & doesn't radiate heat. Sorry BuddyLuv, I didn't mean to jump in. Later Man


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 5, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> Buddy why should'nt he use ridgid ducting? I use this for my cabon filter just wondering why i shouldn't be using it?


 
Because he is going to be moving that light up and down. It is fine for long runs, bending corners, and what not. However have you ever tried to move it up and down to afixed locations. It is just not going to work, been there done that. You can get aluminum flex hose at Lowe's or Home Depot, looks like shiny dryer duct. It will be much easier to move around. Once that hose (rigid duct) is bent a certain way that is where it is going to stay. When you try and move it up and down it will bend, kink, and just plain give you nothing but headaches.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 5, 2009)

DLM3 said:
			
		

> It's going to get hot & radiate heat. Your defeating the purpose of evacuating the heat out of the room. They do make insolated ones that are more flexable than the ridgid duct. I use a white plastic dryer hose. It flexable & strong & doesn't radiate heat. Sorry BuddyLuv, I didn't mean to jump in. Later Man


 
No answer, no help. That is what we are all here for. (to answer and help)  damn I am high.


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 5, 2009)

Also, the rigid aluminum ducting is much louder than the flex hose. The rigid stuff just makes any air passing through it whirr really loudly...


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 5, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Because he is going to be moving that light up and down. It is fine for long runs, bending corners, and what not. However have you ever tried to move it up and down to afixed locations. It is just not going to work, been there done that. You can get aluminum flex hose at Lowe's or Home Depot, looks like shiny dryer duct. It will be much easier to move around. Once that hose (rigid duct) is bent a certain way that is where it is going to stay. When you try and move it up and down it will bend, kink, and just plain give you nothing but headaches.


 
It just flexed it out and lowered it, and then tightened it back up when I brought it up high?  It seems to be working fine.  I willl look into the other kind though, I am assuming it is "softer" or easier to work with?  



			
				blancolighter said:
			
		

> Also, the rigid aluminum ducting is much louder than the flex hose. The rigid stuff just makes any air passing through it whirr really loudly...


 
It actually doesn't make a sound?


----------



## BlueSmoke (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks like you have a nice start on your room.  I did notice that you have your ballast on a stand, in what looks like your flower room.  Is your plan to keep it in there?  If heat is a concern, you may want to move it outside of the room....since it will produce quite a bit of heat that you will then have to exhaust out of the room.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 5, 2009)

BlueSmoke said:
			
		

> Looks like you have a nice start on your room. I did notice that you have your ballast on a stand, in what looks like your flower room. Is your plan to keep it in there? If heat is a concern, you may want to move it outside of the room....since it will produce quite a bit of heat that you will then have to exhaust out of the room.


 
Before I did anything in the room, temps were between 49-55,  its 78 12inches from the light, and I am sure that will even drop a bit once I have an ocilating fan in there.  I know they will go up a bit once I have the wall on her but I will have nice airflow in a through so I am not worried too much about temps.  And I think these Lumatek ballasts are supposed to run pretty cool?


----------



## BlueSmoke (Apr 5, 2009)

Isn't it nice to grow this time of year....temps stay low, and you don't have to worry as much.  I hate having to deal with the higher temps in the summer.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 5, 2009)

BlueSmoke said:
			
		

> Isn't it nice to grow this time of year....temps stay low, and you don't have to worry as much. I hate having to deal with the higher temps in the summer.


 
Yeah and this is a heavily wooded area, only one part of the yard gets any decent sunlight, so this basement room is cool year round.  I am really excited with my temps after I have the light and everything hooked up.  I should be able to put it pretty close to my plants I would think.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 5, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> It just flexed it out and lowered it, and then tightened it back up when I brought it up high? It seems to be working fine. I willl look into the other kind though, I am assuming it is "softer" or easier to work with?


 
exactly. You will see a night and day difference using the flexible stuff. It will save you much frustration.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 5, 2009)

what size fan is on your light
im doing homework but no one has acuually said the size of their fan cooling the light 
much appreciated


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 5, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> what size fan is on your light
> im doing homework but no one has acuually said the size of their fan cooling the light
> much appreciated


 
I have a 178cfm fan on it, its really pulling air fast across the light, at least the air coming out the "out" side of the fan is blowing hard.


----------



## BlueSmoke (Apr 18, 2009)

I just setup a new 600w light, and found a 6" booster fan at Lowes.  It fits tightly to the light, and then the duct attaches to the fan.  Cost was under $30.

View attachment 109053


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2009)

I move my light up and down and use rigid ducting and do not have any problems with it.  The kind I buy, I have no trouble with bending unbending, compressing, accordioning it out.  I like this better because you do not get the sags that you get with say, dryer ducting.


----------

